# 2013 AMHR Nationals Sept. 5 to 15 ♥ LIVE FEED ♥ Watch here!



## Debby - LB

*Watch It Live Here!*​http://www.flandersvideoproductions.com/streaming.php

*September 5-15th, 2013
Expo Square - Built Ford Tough Livestock Complex
4000 E. 15th Street Tulsa, Oklahoma, 74112

View all class results and details here*

*National Show Judges*​*YOUTH and AMATEUR DIVISION*
Cindy Butler - Caseyville, IL
Roger Daulton - Urbana, OH
Les Zadina, Ogallala, NE

*OPEN HALTER DIVISION*
Arlene Foulk - Pleasantville, OH
Jim Curry - Lodi, CA
Richard Petty - Jacksonville, OR

*OPEN PERFORMANCE DIVISION*
Bill Fairchild - Zebulon, GA
Pat Sanders - Mazon, IL
Janice Silvio - Allentown, MI

*FUTURITY, AMATEUR & JACKPOT INCENTIVE JUDGE*
Jackie Tyler - Woodville, WI

*NATIONAL SHOW STEWARDS*
Jeanne Bragagninni - Battle Creek, MI
Diane Morgan-Stasiak - Pueblo West, CO
Glade Player - Salt Lake City, UT​*Click here for Premium Book*​​http://www.flandersvideoproductions.com/streaming.php​*Watch It Live Here!*

*View all class results and details here*​


----------



## chelsk80

I am back and a watching

and cheering any horses or people i remember from last year


----------



## Zipper

How come the kids are not wearing helmets when they are driving?


----------



## chelsk80

Anybody watching about 10mins ago, little girl fell down, what happened?

If i recall and guessing there is i think there is an age where they dont have to wear helmet


----------



## Sandyboy1

Love watching the youth and their enthusiasm for showing!

I don't remember how to access the daily class results, though. Does anyone have that link?

Thanks!


----------



## Debby - LB

I added the link above for the class results.

I am sooo enjoying watching this show!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures

Wish I could find a way to go full screen.




The picture is pretty small on my laptop.


----------



## Performancemini

Yes. Last year I was able to get full screen I thought. And for the Shetland Congress I could get full screen. Is full screen available Debby? I tried Flanders website too and only could get the small.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses

Last night I was watching, and the video started to glitch, so I refreshed the page, but instead of fixing it my laptop brought up "this page cant be displayed". I thought maybe it was due to a bad storm we had last night, so I went to bed. But its still not working? The link here isn't working for me and even if I search it in Google and click on the website it still says "this page cant be displayed"!

Is anyone else having these problems?? Or do you know if it's my computer having these issues or is it the web site itself??

Thanks, Bailey


----------



## djskid

I've had it on this morning and it was working fine, then all of a sudden (the class before friends of ours was in) it froze and now I can't get it back! I've tried to refresh, start from Flander's home page and search from yahoo none of which worked!! I've also got the notice that "this page can't be displayed".

Happy to know that it isn't just my computer!



shalakominiatureshowhorses said:


> Last night I was watching, and the video started to glitch, so I refreshed the page, but instead of fixing it my laptop brought up "this page cant be displayed". I thought maybe it was due to a bad storm we had last night, so I went to bed. But its still not working? The link here isn't working for me and even if I search it in Google and click on the website it still says "this page cant be displayed"!
> 
> Is anyone else having these problems?? Or do you know if it's my computer having these issues or is it the web site itself??
> 
> Thanks, Bailey


----------



## Debby - LB

Hi No they changed it, the Congress feed was really good with optional full screen and a chat option but that's not available for Nationals.

For Congress I offered two options for people to view that show...a direct link to Flanders page or the option to view their feed here on LB with no advertising.. this was to help people with loading/slow connection problems. Some people (like me lol) like to watch for hours and the animated advertisements are distracting plus cause some connections and browsers to drop the feed. I had no problem throughout Congress but this Nationals feed has had problems.. hang in there hopefully they will straighten it out.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses

Its finally working again! And I'm glad it wasn't just mine either! I'll be waiting for the Roman Chariot class this evening, hopefully it doesn't freeze up again tonight!!!


----------



## roseopal

I can't get it .....


----------



## MyMiniGal

Aww, it won't work for me anymore. I've watched it the past couple days and now it says it cant find it.


----------



## MyMiniGal

Is anyone else having problems seeing this still? I couldn't see it yesterday, and I still can't get the link to work today.


----------



## bullockcorner

O.K....I'm sure I'll probably get blasted for this, but it bothers me....this year, I really don't care for some of the songs they're playing as background music. I don't know who chooses them or what, but especially during the youth classes, I thought some were inappropriate. I know a lot of songs nowadays have sexual themes or cuss words, but surely we can find enough to fill in without them? Or even just wordless music? Some of it really bothers me that we're blaring it as we're watching our youth exhibit. And not JUST the youth....a little bit ago was watching, and they played Madonna's "Like a Virgin". Really? Do we need to hear her belting out how much she enjoys sex while watching our beautiful animals and exhibitors? Call me "old fashioned" if you will, but that's the way I feel.


----------



## Jetiki

I can tell you how to make the screen size bigger in windows 8 in Chrome,

go to the end of the address bar at the top of the page, the 3 lines, to customize and control,

Adjust the Zoom to 200-300% and will blow it up so you can see it better.

There should be a way to do this in all browsers.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures

Well, I guess I'm being told to do something constructive today lol, I can't get it to load. When I click on the link the area where the video was now as a message saying "*SORRY *You have reached a page that no longer exists or has been moved. Use the navigation at the top to start over"


----------



## Debby - LB

!!! I thought the same thing about some of the music that played while the youth were showing - inappropriate.

Well streaming now appears to be on hiatus! They've removed the feed And the advertising people paid for from their page. None of the links work..error -error-error is all it says



_frustrating._

I hope they get it fixed. I know all too well how stressful it is when problems like this happen so I feel bad about it and hope they can bring it back so we can watch.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Every time I get to a class that I'm really enjoying, it freezes up and I lose the feed... I've had so many problems trying to watch it that I just don't care anymore. Signing off and probably won't even try anymore...

They've lost me as a potential customer...

Kari


----------



## funnyfarmnorth

If you are receiving the message that the page has been changed, don't worry. I spoke to them at 4pm EST and they are having technical problems. They are working on it and will be back up asap.


----------



## Debby - LB

Watching again now! class #125 Amateur halter sr. stallion -under.

wow big class


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures

Yay!!




I can watch again too.


----------



## Trenna

They seem to be up and running. Jumper Under class jump off happening.

I'm looking forward to seeing my first Liberty class.


----------



## MyMiniGal

I still can't see it.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures

Anyone else frustrated by the camera work? I keep trying to see the placings on the driving classes and the camera spends so much time focused on the reserve champion I miss at least 3rd place, often 4th as well. Gahhhh! Ok I feel better now that I've vented


----------



## MyMiniGal

I finally cleared my history and cookies, and then tried again and now I finally can see it, but I get it to come up, when nothing is happening. LOL Just my luck.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures

Well I guess I wasn't the only one missing some of the horses that placed because since I posted they have been showing the horses that place 3rd on down after showing the reserve and grand. :ThumbUpWish I could thank the cameraman/women



, its nice to see all of the horses and compare my picks with that of the professional judges and now I can.


----------



## HGFarm

Grrrr, page can't be displayed again this morning...........


----------



## Trenna

Question, is the music that we are hearing on the internet being played for the show itself? Anyone at the show and seeing the internet to know?


----------



## Performancemini

Gosh I hope it's up and running tonight! My husband is wanting to watch the team chariot and the draft hitch classes that are tonight. Those are what he competed in before he had to retire his team. Now he's working on a new team-hopefully will be showing them next year. He likes to see what the others are showing.

It's great to be able to see Nationals if you can't go in person!

Another P.S. -about the kids and helmets (got to get the rule book out I guess). I still think any Youth should have to wear a helmet if driving or riding in ANY class. The was a young man in single draft last night with no helmet. I have seen video on what happens to the brain in a fall (with and without a helmet) and it makes you think HARD. It's not just equine events wear helmets are either required or used. (well, that's another thread I guess).


----------



## Debby - LB

Team Roman Chariot up now! Oh gosh that's cute!!


----------



## chandab

OMG! Adult costume was hilarious. I'm not sure, but I think my fav was Sylvester, Granny and Tweety. And, I'm sure I saw two Duck Dynasty inspired costumes.


----------



## Debby - LB

I loved that Sylvester! all were very cool.


----------



## BSharpRanch

Anyone watch the two horse draft class? My phone shut down at the beginning of the individual work and when I got the stream back the grey horses had been unhitched and were standing there. Did something happen??


----------



## Performancemini

The one gray wouldn't stand and started rearing and flipped himself over the pole. He was held down, the other horse unhitched and they got him unhitched. Both horses seemed fine.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures

Yes, the right hand horse had a bit of a melt down.



Too bad, they were my pick for reserve but ....Glad everything worked out as well as it did. No one was hurt and the horses should continue as harness horses just fine. I doubt they were unduly traumatized since everyone around them stayed pretty calm and matter of fact.


----------



## Performancemini

I believe he drove the same team last year and had trouble with the same horse (right side). Didn't flip but was buckjumping and rearing a bit in the arena. I know we have a gelding that is somewhat like that. I hope he straightens up. Sure hate to see that happen to my husband. But you never know with animals or humans what will 'trip their trigger' LOL!!!


----------



## Performancemini

I hope I don't get 'flamed' too bad for this-but-in the Roman Chariot Race last night I saw one of my BIG pet peeves going on with a majority of the drivers (and I know it's a race; but that still doesn't excuse it). And that was the huge amount of slapping of reins on horses to get them moving out! Poor reinsmanship to the 100th degree! For one thing it sends a mixed message: slapping to stimulate forward movement and the slap causes movement of the bit that can indicate to slow, etc.That's what voice is for and maybe a light use of the the whip (light meaning touch and amount). Hurray for Melissa Meharry for her exellent reinsmanship and congrats on her win!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Comes from watching too many western movies and series from the 50's...

Kari



Performancemini said:


> I hope I don't get 'flamed' too bad for this-but-in the Roman Chariot Race last night I saw one of my BIG pet peeves going on with a majority of the drivers (and I know it's a race; but that still doesn't excuse it). And that was the huge amount of slapping of reins on horses to get them moving out! Poor reinsmanship to the 100th degree! For one thing it sends a mixed message: slapping to stimulate forward movement and the slap causes movement of the bit that can indicate to slow, etc.That's what voice is for and maybe a light use of the the whip (light meaning touch and amount). Hurray for Melissa Meharry for her exellent reinsmanship and congrats on her win!


----------



## BSharpRanch

It can also be attributed to just not knpwing any better or trying to show off.


----------



## Performancemini

MagicMarker and BSharp, both good answers! I also get hyper about the 'hand gallop' that usually looks like a flat out run (he__ bent for leather run). Most look like they are racing (this is in the chariot classes I am speaking of now, not the chariot race). It states in the rule book about the hand gallops' requirements and 'no-no's. I know my husband would get a little carried away too, to some extent, when he used to do it. Boys and their toys, right-LOL! (and the girls too).


----------

